# Finicky eaters



## pak-40 (Mar 19, 2007)

Yen kind of turned me on to a new idea. I have several L4 chinese mantids. One, from the same "batch" was still stuck at L3 becasue it seems to be VERY picky about what it eats. It wont eat flys, crickets, small meal worms, or moths. The only thing I have been able to get it to eat consistently are little springtails. THey have been pretty prolific around my house around my porchlight. Anyway, Yen had posted..and we traded an email or two...about bee pollen. I mixed some honey and water to use as a "dip". Then I dip the insect in some bee pollen I bought from the vitamin aisle at Wal Mart. It seems to make all the difference in the world for this mantid now. He ate a cricket yesterday and a small moth today. I can even notice an increased interest in my other chinese when I do the same thing with them.

Anyway, it may not mean anything and some of you may think I'm crazy, but I thought I would share.

--Barry...newly HOOKED on mantids.


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh! So that's how you get mantises to eat stuff!


----------



## Rick (Mar 19, 2007)

I've had a few picky eaters but they eventually come around.


----------

